# Upgrade stock radio to genuine gm gps radio?



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

same question here i see on ebay a oem gps for 1k but its not clear if you can install it in any cruze level...


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I inquired the same thing to my dealer and was first of all told that I should have bought one with navigation.... (yeah no duh).... But he said that
my Cruze was not able to to a "plug & play" upgrade and would also need some extra's installed. The OnStar GPS system must be different, or some
sort of proprietary hardware that cant easily be "tapped in" to.... Ah well, I mostly know where I'm going, so not worrying too much about navigation.. =)


----------

